# LFWA Reservist on LFCA Roto?



## swoop_ds (8 Apr 2009)

I am a MSE Op reservist from LFWA and I'm interested in going to Afghanistan.  I'm wondering if there is any chance of getting on rotos that are based out of other areas (LFCA for example)?  I'm at a good time in my life to go and I missed TF309.  I don't really want to have to wait till it's LFWA's next turn.

-Dave

P.S. Anyone know if I'd likely be bumped from Mcpl to Cpl?  (I really don't care either way, just curious)


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2009)

Reservists from all areas fill spots on rotos, they just won't pay for a move of your stuff except for military kit.

If the spot is for a Cpl, you'll get bumped. If you show up on Cl B and they like the way you work as a MCpl, you have the possibility someone will fight for you to keep it when you move to Cl C.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2009)

Particularly for CSS soldiers there are almost always vacancies.  Let your chain of command know you are interested, as the next LFCA roto is getting ready now.

PM me with a DND email address and I'll see what else I can send you.


----------



## swoop_ds (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the help, I just submitted a memo up my chain so hopefully I can get on a tour sooner or later!

-Dave


----------

